# LW needs a more marketable champion?



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

IMHO i mean bendo is a tough fighter and good champion but theres nothing unique/stands out about him hes a generic champion. theres nothing to say other than that hes "athletic" or "explosive". + sure his fights are entertaining but there not memorable or legendary. hes not a ppv draw, hes not a finisher, his fighting style is cage grinding/boring ugly to see for the casuals, he doesnt have a gimmick or a certain type of personality + hes cross-eyed. His interviews are boring, hes not a heel or trash talker. he will continue to main event fox and fx shows until a bad guy(maynard) comes and takes his title. 










agree/disagree?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

How is maynard a bad guy? Dude is one of the most humble guys in the LW div. 

Other than that I somewhat agree. Bendo seems to lack the charisma in his personality and the flair in his fighting style to make a top draw. 

Then again, the same can be said for any top LW not named BJ penn. You really think Edgar, Maynard or Melendez would be top draws? Maybe eddie alvarez would, but he's unlikely to become champ.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Same could be said about GSP. I think Benson will continue to grow on people the more he defends his belt. If you ask me, Benson is more likely to be a finisher than most other LW's, the guy is built to kick ass, and probably has the coolest tattoo in all of MMA.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> *How is maynard a bad guy*? Dude is one of the most humble guys in the LW div.
> 
> Other than that I somewhat agree. Bendo seems to lack the Charisma and the flair in his fighting style to make a top draw. Then again, the same can be saud for any top LW not named BJ penn. You really think *Edgar*, Maynard or Melendez would be *top draws*? Maybe eddie alvarez would, but he's unlikely to vecome champ.


Maynard used to be humble, but then he said stuff got old. + did you not see the guida fight? when he was chasing/taunting/flipping off guida? all signs of a bad guy/heel.

With Frankie you could tell the ufc wanted him to be champ, the ufc was already giving him a big push, did a couple of ufc/fox commercials, was the champ and had a legendary trilogy with maynard. so yea he was getting a big push and was on the verge of becoming a draw/face + he had the whole "rocky" thing.



ptw said:


> Same could be said about GSP. I think Benson will continue to grow on people the more he defends his belt. If you ask me, Benson is more likely to be a finisher than most other LW's, the guy is built to kick ass, and *probably has the coolest tattoo in all of MMA.*


to be honest i think that the tattoo is more for a chick than a dude.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd like a russian lightweight champion in the form of khabib nurmamegodev or rustam khalibov or anthony pettis if he gets by cerrone.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'd like a russian lightweight champion in the form of khabib nurmamegodev or rustam khalibov or anthony pettis if he gets by cerrone.


maybe pettis, hes already ME fights before and his fighting style is good for the casuals + hes hispanic which is always good.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

the bad guy 13 said:


> Maynard used to be humble, but then he said stuff got old. + did you not see the guida fight? when he was chasing/taunting/flipping off guida? all signs of a bad guy/heel.
> 
> With Frankie you could tell the ufc wanted him to be champ, the ufc was already giving him a big push, did a couple of ufc/fox commercials, was the champ and had a legendary trilogy with maynard. so yea he was getting a big push and was on the verge of becoming a draw/face + he had the whole "rocky" thing.


Yeah but despite the UFCs best efforts, Frankie was a terrible PPV draw. His fights with Bendo for example did 360K and 190K buys, some of the worst numbers for a title fight in an established division in UFC history. The so called legendary Edgar/Maynard 3 card only did 225K.

Rocky or not, he was still basically a boring pitter patter point fighter.

Maynard had one heelish fight, and that was against a guy who's turned into a real bore himself lately. I don't think he did it for the marketing, just in the moment. I doubt he's suddenly turned into a draw from just that.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I look forward to seeing Bendo lose. I don't like any fighter who wants to thank the invisible man for their victories but has nothing to say about it when they lose.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah but despite the UFCs best efforts, Frankie was a terrible PPV draw. His fights with Bendo for example did 360K and 190K buys, some if the worst numbes for a title fight in an established division in UFC history.
> 
> Rocky or not, he was still basically a boring pitter patter point fighter.
> 
> Maynard had one heelish fight, and that was against a guy who's turned into a real bore himself lately. *I don't think he did it for the marketing, just in the moment. I doubt he's suddenly turned into a draw from just that.*


maybe he did do it for marketing reasons, he found out thats how all the ufc heels have been getting "undeserving" title shots like diaz/sonnen/koscheck. he knows he has to stop being polite and start talking shit and have a bad boy personality it will sell + his nickname is the "bully" classic heel. also i think there was a interview where he says something along these lines " i tried to be humble, but thats shit gets old quick" pretty much confirming his heel turn.



MMATycoon said:


> I look forward to seeing Bendo lose. I don't like any fighter who wants to thank the invisible man for their victories but has nothing to say about it when they lose.


yeah that stuff is lame.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

the bad guy 13 said:


> maybe he did do it for marketing reasons, he found out thats how all the ufc heels have been getting "undeserving" title shots like diaz/sonnen/koscheck. he knows he has to stop being polite and start talking shit and have a bad boy personality it will sell + his nickname is the "bully" classic heel. also i think there was a interview where he says something along these lines " i tried to be humble, but thats shit gets old quick" pretty much confirming his heel turn.


Haven't seen that interview but if that's the case you may be right. 

It's lame though you don't need to be a douche to be a draw, GSP/Cain/JDS prove that. You just have to be an exceptional and dominant fighter instead of the cookie cutter types in the LW div, who could all beat each other depending on the day of the week.

People think Sonnen and Diaz got popular for being douches, but in reality it was because Sonnen was the only guy in existence to pound Anderson freakin Silva for 4 rounds. Diaz got it for battering a legend in BJ Penn. If they got their asses kicked, no one would give a damn what they talked. Hence the low interest in Jones / Sonnen.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Why people would hate on him because of his religion is beyond me. I do not by any means support any religious belief, but I also respect the fact that it is his choice and his choice alone.

When he thanks god in his post fight interviews guess what - he's earned that time on the mic and can do whatever he wants to with it. I rather listen to him than McDonald creeping me out with his awkward calling out of Condit.

As for him being a religious fighter, I like it. Those guys seem to fight like possesed people, which is what you want isn't it? Look at his fight with Diaz, he was a machine. Look at Jones' fights, he's very entertaining to watch. Look at Belfort, how entertaining is he?

You can hate on a fighter for a lot of different reasons, just don't make religion one of them. Thank you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no one likes people shoving religion in there face


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't either, but he's damn sure earned the right to say whatever the hell he wants on that mic when he wins 

And he makes up for it (in my book) by being a very interesting fighter.

If you entertain me for 25 minutes I think I'll live through you saying "'Sup Jesus" for 5/10 seconds.

It's weird, people always find reasons to hate on Bendo - either it's his religion or that decision that went his way (Which was something completely out of his control)

And now that he dominated his last challenger, all of a sudden he's "not very marketable" how does that make any sense?


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

the religion thing does my head in but bendo is a great champ, how can you say his fights are boring? like seriously? lol. bendo always tries to finish, takes more risks than most would when you look at GSP/edgar etc


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

whatever the case im ready for a russian revolution or pettis being champ


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The more he wins, the more marketable he'll become. Nt that he isn't already marketable.


That being said, I hope he loses his next fight, regardless of who it is against.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> whatever the case im ready for a russian revolution or pettis being champ


I hope you're in for quite a wait though mate


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no one likes people shoving religion in there face


And yet for the people who say stuff like this, the same rules apparently don't seem to apply to people shoving their atheism and religious ridicule in other people's faces. 

No thread about Jones/Bendo/Vitor can be complete without some all knowing 13 year old typing the witty-in-his-own-smug-mind tired line about "invisible man in the sky blah blah", whether or not relevant to the discussion. Yet you rarely see guys coming in to these threads and praising these guys for their beliefs out of nowhere or "shoving their views down people's throats", usually it's for their skills unless the discussion calls for it.

Seems to me the pot calling the kettle black. At least Bendo has earned the right to express his beliefs for a few seconds, unlike the keyboard warriors here.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

the bad guy 13 said:


> to be honest i think that the tattoo is more for a chick than a dude.


Are you kidding me? I know where you're coming from here, but lets be real, the tattoo looks badass on him...and he actually has big ass lats so it really compliments the tattoo nicely. I'm not going to sit here and be like, it looks better on him than a girl, cuz that's kinda ****, but it looks badass, and I'm not big on girls with tats so :/


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Imo, It is way too early to suggest that Ben Hendo "isn't marketable". Keep in mind, he's only been in the UFC for 1 and a half years, and only has two title defences. The key factor that has been the reason why he hasn't blown up yet, is the fact that has no finishes in the UFC.

Honestly, I think attitude has very little to do with how marketable you are as a fighter. Take Cain Velasquez for example. I see Bens attitude and approach to fighting as being similar to Cain. He trains very hard and generally doesn't have too many bad things to say about his opponent. But whats seperates them is the fact Cain in the past has ran through people in the first and second rounds, while Ben hasn't had that type of success in the UFC.

Givin the time, and the right string of wins, I think anyone can be marketable.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> I hope you're in for quite a wait though mate


heh, I don't like bendo or hate him, I nothing him and his religion doesn't bother me really either, bendo also has 0 finishes in the UFC too which I can't stand he should have finished bocek or sick jim miller at least.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> I don't either, but he's damn sure earned the right to say whatever the hell he wants on that mic when he wins
> 
> And he makes up for it (in my book) by being a very interesting fighter.
> 
> ...



IMO the religion part is not that big of a deal, i was jus agreeing with the other poster. dont be so sensitive about it dude.



OrionTC said:


> the religion thing does my head in but bendo is a great champ, how can you say his fights are boring? like seriously? lol. bendo always tries to finish, takes more risks than most would when you look at GSP/edgar etc


i didnt say his fights were boring i just said his fighting style of cage humping is ugly to see, especially for the casuals.



dlxrevolution said:


> Imo, It is way too early to suggest that Ben Hendo "isn't marketable". Keep in mind, he's only been in the UFC for 1 and a half years, and only has two title defences. The key factor that has been the reason why he hasn't blown up yet, is the fact that has no finishes in the UFC.
> 
> Honestly, I think attitude has very little to do with how *marketable* you are as a fighter. Take *Cain Velasquez* for example. I see Bens attitude and approach to fighting as being similar to Cain. He trains very hard and generally doesn't have too many bad things to say about his opponent. But whats seperates them is the fact Cain in the past has ran through people in the first and second rounds, while Ben hasn't had that type of success in the UFC.
> 
> Givin the time, and the right string of wins, I think anyone can be marketable.


cain is marketable, hes the 1st heavyweight mexican champion in ufc history and they can always bill him as the man that toppled the big bad dude Brock Lesnar + hes hispanic which is a market that the ufc is definitely pushing for. Benson on the other hand is generic, he doesnt have a personality or gimmick, his boring on the mic, and he doesnt finish fights. also his fighting style of grinding against the cage doesnt help. Hes not a ppv draw thus making him unmarketable.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

dlxrevolution said:


> Imo, It is way too early to suggest that Ben Hendo "isn't marketable". Keep in mind, he's only been in the UFC for 1 and a half years, and only has two title defences. The key factor that has been the reason why he hasn't blown up yet, is the fact that has no finishes in the UFC.
> 
> Honestly, I think attitude has very little to do with how marketable you are as a fighter. Take Cain Velasquez for example. I see Bens attitude and approach to fighting as being similar to Cain. He trains very hard and generally doesn't have too many bad things to say about his opponent. But whats seperates them is the fact Cain in the past has ran through people in the first and second rounds, while Ben hasn't had that type of success in the UFC.
> 
> Givin the time, and the right string of wins, I think anyone can be marketable.


I agree with this, basically it's dominance that makes for popularity not trash talk. 

The marketing types will keep looking for gimmicks that make people popular, but the fact remains that the only thing that sells in combat sports is badassery. 

Wanderlei could barely speak English and he was the one of the biggest draws in MMA for a long time. Chuck was a pot bellied mohawked guy who never talked trash and barely spoke above a whisper and yet he was the UFC's biggest star, and sold far more PPVs than Couture with all his "Captain America" marketing shpiel. Fedor was a humble, backwoods, potbellied, balding Russian guy without a word of English to his name, yet at one point he was the GOAT of mma and it's biggest star ever, rejecting contracts for millions per fight.

GSP is as clean cut and non trash-talky as they get, and he is the current biggest draw. Jones is portrayed as "awkward in the press" and "too religious" etc., but he consistently sells huge numbers.

If Cain was only popular for being Mexican, why was JDS so popular? His first title defense sold 550K, even though it was against a replacement and heavy underdog in Frank Mir. It's because he effortlessly smashed the entire HW div that's why.

People watch this sport to find out who the baddest men on the planet are, period. Nothing else matters, no matter what tools like Sonnen or Diaz try to say to justify being tools. There might be some small marketing elements like Lesnar bringing in his WWE fanbase etc. but in the end it was because he too dominated the existing champs badly and he looked like Thor.

Bendo's problem is simply that he isn't dominant or dynamic enough in his actual fights. 2 close controversial decisions and one grindfest are all he has. The recent loss to Pettis and close fight with Cerrone just peg him as a "champion in passing" to casual fans rather than the "Man, no one can touch this guy!" vibe most of the other champs have.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

the bad guy 13 said:


> IMO the religion part is not that big of a deal, i was jus agreeing with the other poster. dont be so sensitive about it dude.


I wouldn't be so sensitive about it if you're weren't as well in the first place mate  As for your triple-post (That's three posts in a row) please use the edit button to make a single post instead of three in a row. Thank you. Next time I will not merge your posts, I will simply delete them.

Forum guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> You can hate on a fighter for a lot of different reasons, just don't make religion one of them. Thank you.


No offense, but that's up to me to decide, not you. And there's nothing wrong with that stance, either.

But he's marketable, for sure. Look at GSP. Plus there's the whole religious demographic, I suppose.

[Edit] also: dat toothpick


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> No offense, but that's up to me to decide, not you. And there's nothing wrong with that stance, either.


I like Bendo the fighter but I'm not a fan of any form of religion. That doesn't mean I dislike Bendo because of it, I dislike his religion.

But yeah, wether you let it bother you or not is completely up to you


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I too would love a Russian Champ. ***** is the best base for MMA by far.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

OWNS, feel free to disagree but please try to post well thought out posts rather than just images  As for Pettis beating Hendo; Serra beat GSP, JDS beat Velasquez and Maynard beat Edgar


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> I too would love a Russian Champ. ***** is the best base for MMA by far.


I like it too and russians are the toughest people on the planet an ukraine have a claim too, hey budhi pettis changed the shape of bendos cheek bone for life with that kick


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I like it too and russians are the toughest people on the planet an ukraine have a claim too, hey budhi pettis changed the shape of bendos cheek bone for life with that kick


Yeah I'll give you that, it was one hell of an impressive kick  Still think Bendo would take the rematch though


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I want Ristie to come to MMA, he's Spong's best student and Tyrone is set to make waves in the cage. Ristie with TDD would be the scariest thing the LW division could ever imagine.

I think Maynard will dethrone Benson.

Budhi made a really good point earlier about he deserves his couple of minutes to say what he wants to say, it's true.

I just turn off the sound.

@Liddelianenko I don't like non religious folks pushing their beliefs just as much as I don't like relgious folks pushing their beliefs aswell. I have my beliefs (or lack thereof, really), others can have theirs. I'd prefer it if was kept personal but that's just me.

I must look like a completely different member now


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

@Bresko - I agree, I imagine Maynard is much more likely to tage Benson's belt than people like Pettis or other upcoming LWs.

Then Maynard that fought Edgar in their first rematch would be a VERY interesting match-up for Bendo


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

If pettis somehow loses to bendo 2nd time around I cant see maynard winning with his average 5 rounder gas tank bendo will gas him and could guillotine him like nate diaz did in the tuf house


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont see why I cant take the piss out of Bendo because of his Jesus nuthugging. I've got no problem with religion. I do have a problem with stupidity.

This thread is questioning Bendos marketability. I think his Jesus thing is a big part of why he is unpopular. At the end of the Diaz fight when he belched out "Through Christ all things are possible... can I get an amen?!"... Did he get an Amen? F*uck no. He got tumble weeds.

I'm gonna stick me neck out here and say, the majority of the UFC fan demographic are not the types for this kind of silliness. That's why he'll never be popular.

For the record... I'm a believer. Not in organized religion, but still, I believe in a grander plan. I believe everything is by design. So, Im not one of these atheist types who want to rag on a guy because they believe in something supposedly imaginary. Even considering this, I fecking dislike Ben Henderson a great deal.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> I want Ristie to come to MMA, he's Spong's best student and Tyrone is set to make waves in the cage. Ristie with TDD would be the scariest thing the LW division could ever imagine.
> 
> I think Maynard will dethrone Benson.
> 
> ...





Soojooko said:


> I dont see why I cant take the piss out of Bendo because of his Jesus nuthugging. I've got no problem with religion. I do have a problem with stupidity.
> 
> This thread is questioning Bendos marketability. I think his Jesus thing is a big part of why he is unpopular. At the end of the Diaz fight when he belched out "Through Christ all things are possible... can I get an amen?!"... Did he get an Amen? F*uck no. He got tumble weeds.
> 
> ...


You guys are obviously not the type I meant. You have your own beliefs and respect others right to have theirs, no problem with that. You guys are far from the usual militant religion/theism bashing type that flocks to these types of threads though.

FTR I think guys like Benson and Vitor are a bit dogmatic and over the top too, but IMO for the most part marketability has nothing to do with like-ability. People will pay good money to watch a guy they love, hate, or think is a complete looney, as long as he can beat the crap out of everyone he faces ... case in point Jones.


----------



## PeXis (Aug 27, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> And yet for the people who say stuff like this, the same rules apparently don't seem to apply to people shoving their atheism and religious ridicule in other people's faces.


Same rules.. 
Well I haven't seen any atheist fighter shoving their views on others after a fight so obviously there's no theists complaining.

I'm pretty damn sure that if a fighter would kindly remind people that there's no god or gods after a fight, religious people would be raging all over these forums.

It's kinda funny that we non believers keep our mouths shut about this stuff and when we react to people who don't, we are suddenly the ones who started it all.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PeXis said:


> It's kinda funny that we non believers keep our mouths shut about this stuff and when we react to people who don't, we are suddenly the ones who started it all.


Of course you keep your mouths shut. You guys don't have anything to talk about, seeing as you don't believe any of this shit. Who's going to win a fight and then tell everybody they are thankful everyday that they don't believe in god. It makes no sense. You cant brag about something you don't believe in... although it doesn't stop some people.

You know what's funny? The atheist community. They buy books about it. Go to conferences. Watch endless Richard Dawkins youtube clips. All this effort wasted on something none of them believe in. I cant think of any other community where the main attraction is the belief that something *doesn't* exist. :laugh: What a total waste of time and money.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Really - defining yourself by your faith (or lack thereof) is kinda silly. I still believe fighters who step into the cage and win deserve the right to say whatever they want in the post fight interview, they've earned that


----------



## PeXis (Aug 27, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> You cant brag about something you don't believe in... although it doesn't stop some people.


Well I'm quite proud to live a life without superstition and I definitely can brag about it.



> You know what's funny? The atheist community. They buy books about it.


I'd say most of the people buying those books are the ones who are religious but have their doubts or just want to hear the counter arguments.



> Go to conferences.


Yes, to connect with like minded people. 
Usually in countries where non believers are a minority.



> Watch endless Richard Dawkins youtube clips.
> All this effort wasted on something none of them believe in.


Have you ever watched any Dawkins videos? 
They're usually about many things like culture, biology, different religions.



> All this effort wasted on something none of them believe in.


None of them believe in.. You don't seem to understand.
We believe in many things like reason and science for example. 



> I cant think of any other community where the main attraction is the belief that something *doesn't* exist.


The community isn't about that. It's about connecting with like minded people and fighting discrimination for example.
There aren't really any atheist communities in my country, since we aren't a minority.



> What a total waste of time and money.


At least we're not funding pedophiles, population growth and spread of AIDS in starving countries, ridicule of science, anti-gay movement etc.
In fact we're funding the prevention of that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this still a MMA forum? What somebody religion has to do with anything? This rants against somebody who is just praising his god are child like, pointless and disrespectiful to other people beliefs in the forum. 
Intolerance is the root cause for worse discriminatory violent acts we all are scared of around the world. 
We cannot change the way other people think, but we can and should change the way we act about that. There are thousands of religions worldwide. Show some respect, please. 
Race and religion comments should be avoided.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Without reading a single post or even the original post...I'll say Pettis would be the most "marketable" guy that is currently in the top 10. Alvarez is probably next after him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Is this still a MMA forum? What somebody religion has to do with anything? This rants against somebody who is just praising his god are child like, pointless and disrespectiful to other people beliefs in the forum.
> Intolerance is the root cause for worse discriminatory violent acts we all are scared of around the world.
> We cannot change the way other people think, but we can and should change the way we act about that. There are thousands of religions worldwide. Show some respect, please.
> *Race and religion comments should be avoided.*


Agreed. Can we move away from the religion discussion now please.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No more religion/atheist/race talk. It never goes well and always just derails threads.

Back on topic now please.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

<<<<<< Winner


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

> LW needs a more marketable champion?


Why? 

Is there some sizable demographic you're thinking of that the UFC is missing out on they don't already have?

IMO, the UFC already has all the low-hanging fruit in terms of their potential audience. So unless you're talking about something like a Chinese LW champion, I don't see how a different LW champ has any significant potential positive impact on PPV's/revenue. 

.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> IMHO i mean bendo is a tough fighter and good champion but theres nothing unique/stands out about him hes a generic champion.


Letting aside Bendo's athleticism, technique, flexibility, cardio, huge hair always disturbing his vision along fights, If beating the sh!t out of people while chewing a f*king toothpick isn't unique enough, I don't know what else would be.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Killz said:


> Agreed. Can we move away from the religion discussion now please.





K R Y said:


> No more religion/atheist/race talk. It never goes well and always just derails threads.
> 
> Back on topic now please.


Hold on a second chaps. The thread is about the marketability of Bendo. I think his religious views have got everything to do with his lack of popularity. Ok, drifting into an atheist debate doesn't help, but we should be allowed to express our dislike of his religious ranting after fights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

back to my brainwashing russian and pettis views instead


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

If you think Bendo is boring then you derserved to get shot in the face.


Although thanking Jesus after beating another man to a pulp is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

His heavy-handed Christian non-sense has always bothered me.

But the toothpick incident and how he denied it really rubbed me the wrong way.

On the other hand, I can't see him losing the title anytime soon.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> If you think Bendo is boring then you derserved to get shot in the face.


He is boring. Hes big and lumpy and I expect him to crush dudes. He's dynamic. Moves around a lot. Throws lots of powerful looking shit. But he's still boring. :dunno:

Plus the hair really fecking gets on my nerves. What kind of fecking feck-witted eijit has hair like that whilst entertaining a career in cage-fighting?

As for the tattoo? Jesus mary mother of god it's shite.

If universe == soojooko then Bendo = total rubbish


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bendos angel wins are just a giant tramp stamp, no idea how he thought it would look good I've seen that tattoo on strippers before


----------



## Flyin' Kneez (Jul 3, 2011)

*enters*

*Predicts 6 pages of repetitive anti-Christian crap* 

Yuuuuupp.

*leaves*


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I think his religious views have got everything to do with his lack of popularity. Ok, drifting into an atheist debate doesn't help, but we should be allowed to express our dislike of his religious ranting after fights.


It's the same as being allowed to express your dislike for a fighter being Muslim and kneeling toward Islam to pray in a given moment, or for being black, or Mexican, or for thanking his dead father who is coaching him from heaven. Todd Keuneke called a Muslin fighter a terrorist once. His right to express his feelings? Our rights ends up where others rights begin. When you freely express yourself like that against someone's core belief, you are being rude not to the fighter, but to fellow posters who may share this beliefs in God in the first place. Religion is as serious matter as speaking of someone heritage, country or somebody's mother. It's a no go zone if we are to coexist respectfully and since that has zero relevance in MMA we should drop it, as already officially requested by the mods.

---------------------------------------

I actually think those wings are cool.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> It's the same as being allowed to express your dislike for a fighter being Muslim and kneeling toward Islam to pray in a given moment, or for being black, or Mexican, or for thanking his dead father who is coaching him from heaven. Todd Keuneke called a Muslin fighter a terrorist once. His right to express his feelings? Our rights ends up where others rights begin. When you freely express yourself like that against someone's core belief, you are being rude not to the fighter, but to fellow posters who may share this beliefs in God in the first place. Religion is as serious matter as speaking of someone heritage, country or somebody's mother. It's a no go zone if we are to coexist respectfully and since that has zero relevance in MMA we should drop it, as already officially requested by the mods.
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> I actually think those wings are cool.


Yes, but I believe in Jesus too and I'm insulted whenever Bendo expresses his belief that Jesus H gave him the strength to kick the shit out of some poor sod. What about fellow posters who share my beliefs? Is it not rude to listen to that contradictory nonsense?

This is why Bendo will never be a big draw. He's annoying. It doesn't actually matter what you or I think as individuals... the fact is that he annoys quite a few people. This cant be denied. I dislike every facet of Bendo. Hair. Wings. Style. Doing stupid Jay-Z illuminati symbols. That fecking horrible grin... and fecking post fight "god loves me" interviews.

Twat. :thumbsdown:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Religion is probably the reason why Bendo is unpopular, does that make it fair or just? No, but it's the way it is, and it's the topic of the conversation. Sooj is spot on, we should have every right to discuss this as long as you don't begin insulting other members for their beliefs.

That's not the main reason for my dislike for Benson though, I really can't stand the self righteousness that he displays and when he said that smokers are "less intelligent" he painted a whole giant group of people with one ugly coloured brush.

By the way, saying "God doesn't exist" is a proverbial slap in the face to a religious person. 

Saying "God does exist"(in terms of organised religion) is a proverbial slap in the face to any person that believes in Darwin's theory of evolution. This implies that the FACTS that are found in science are lies and that is incredibly disrespectful.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just for the record: Not defending Bendo's beliefs in any way, but ppl tend to direct their hate for his speeches toward God and Jesus, stating those beings don't exist then the sh!t normally hits the fan over the threads.

It's a very interesting debate actually. Lots of ideas to exchange. Maybe a specific thread would be more appropriate, so only ppl who would be voluntaries would participate.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> He is boring. Hes big and lumpy and I expect him to crush dudes. He's dynamic. Moves around a lot. Throws lots of powerful looking shit. But he's still boring. :dunno:
> 
> Plus the hair really fecking gets on my nerves. What kind of fecking feck-witted eijit has hair like that whilst entertaining a career in cage-fighting?
> 
> ...


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

A well spoken, clean cut, Christian? How the **** do you get more marketable than that in the US?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*Im gonna keep a close eye on this thread. You MAY discuss religion but only if it is directly relating to Bendo and the OP's question. Any religious discussion outside of that will be deleted.*


----------

